# Arrow spine strength



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

How do you tell the spine strength/ straightness of an arrow. Is a stiff spine always better?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

huntmichigan said:


> How do you tell the spine strength/ straightness of an arrow. Is a stiff spine always better?


As a general rule spine the arrow for the maximum poundage that the given bow is capable of, so when you back it down then yes it wil be slightly over spinned.
You can go to Easton's website and use their calculators to determine the correct arrow spine and weight.

BD


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Check the mfg's website for the arrow specifications as there is no standard. For hunting stiffer is better than weaker. The spine figures provided by the mfg. is the "static" spine. Your DL, DW, tip weight, length of arrow etc. all make up the "dynamic" spine. Think of it this way, an 8' 2x4 has a lot of flex in it, now cut it in half and try to do the same thing. You have not changed the material only the length. That's the short story...Most arrow charts are generalizations. If you can get someone to run one of the software programs you will get much closer..


----------



## mwirwicki (Apr 20, 2011)

Agree with the replies assuming you are shooting a center-shot bow. I understand that there is a separate forum for Traditional Archery but, if by chance you are shooting a more traditional bow, often the arrow has to make it around the riser. Of course, we know this as "Archers Paradox." This is where spine really can come into play and less spline (within reason) can help straighten the arrows flight sooner.

There's always an, "on the other hand...."


----------



## mwirwicki (Apr 20, 2011)

To answer your original question there are spine testers that will measure the actual spine of the arrow shaft. The arrow shaft is supported at each end and a weight is hung from the middle of the shaft. The amount the arrow sags due to the weight is then translated by the spine tester to the degree of arrow spine.


----------

